# My nigerian dwarf doe due feb,



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

excited about this Does kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How exciting! Do you have a picture of the buck too?
She's a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is the yOung sire. And his dAms first fresher udder


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone know having discharge this early is ok? I didn’t notice it on the other does this early. White. Her udder is growing but has a bit to go. She was with buckling since he was weaned but I am preety sure she was in heat the day I counted as being bred, feb 8-10 aprox due date


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Discharge a month or so in advance, being white or a bit of clear is normal late term.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful pair of goats...cant wait to see the pictures of the kidds! 
Amazing udder!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Pre udder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute udder coming in.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cuuuuuuute udder! The haircut makes me laugh! Wishing an easy kidding. Will you retain kids?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I didn’t want to get kicked in the head. So yup that’s the haircut she gets. She wants to be near but not touched. I’m not sure, I have one doe for sure I want to retain a doeling if she has one.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is a pretty girl. Very nice markings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

both her grand dams placed high at nationals. so thats exciting.
i cant wait to get my sweet in your pocket doe back though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She is getting so loose in the rear, her rear legs are almost straight now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

day 140! getting excited!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

This is the fun exciting nerve wrecking, exhilirating, frustrating, exhuberant time of every goat owners life! Enjoy it! So happy for you. When the kidds get here...be sure & post them in the 2020 Kidding Tally . We all love looking at all the new babies!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Waiting and watching <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

(dance) Following with excitement!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So excited for you! Best wishes!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thank you, she was yawning alot more last night, and this morning she wouldnt leave me alone when i tried to leave for work. so we are getting closer. ligaments are still there, everything else is loose. hopefully this was the coldest day of the week. not that where i live is considered winter  freezing is cold enough for me. i dont know how i could live in the single digits or negatives. brrrr.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I don’t think her rear legs can get any straighter and still walk, but I like how her ff udder is coming in.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Very nice FF udder coming in!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Nothing yet, feb 7th at 7:30 pm lost ligaments. Checked her every few hours but nothing yet. Lots of up and down, yawning, talking, stretching. Maybe soon it’s getting stormy ⛈


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good luck!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

According to the doe code she'll wait till the power goes out during the worst part of the storm....find your working flashlight NOW!
Happy Kidding and good luck


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She had four, two healthy girls then one as an after thought( I thought she was done then noticed something hanging) grabbed that kid started cleaning-drying it off, then she goes and has another hanging out, thought for sure that one was dead so small. But it was alive.
So now mom has two healthy girls, and I have two in the house, got the larger of the small one to nurse a bit while holding her up, other one was cold so heating the colostrum up to try again. 
Don’t think the fourth is going to make it but giving it my best shot. Both little ones are on a heating pad in a box with towels and a towel cover. They are sleeping now.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on the quads. Hope the little ones pull through.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Good luck with the little ones in the house and congrats on the kidding! Hope the little one makes it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh so neat! I do.pray the little one makes it...Wow quads! You are gonna be busy:coolmoves:! 
When you have a chance...please put pictures on our 2020 Kidding Tally and update the numbers! 
Cant wait to see them...(dance)


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Photos


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! Did you dip their cords in iodine?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So preciouse!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

So cute!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

The buckskin died. I think she got smushed she was cold when I found her. Tried to warm her up but it didn’t work


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

daisymay said:


> The buckskin died. I think she got smushed she was cold when I found her. Tried to warm her up but it didn't work


So sorry it didn't make it.
Happy everyone else is ok!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Someone said I should be using a light in the stall, it’s above freezing probably 40s at night. Probably 50s during the day right now. Never had a lamp before. I did have one once for my chicks and it blew up, such a fire hazard soended up getting a heat mat for my chicks which works great.
Notwindy and has sawdust and hay where the two are sleeping


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have heat lamps with guards. But the nights here can go to 10°...And the ground is wet and can keep the straw cold. But the temps you are speaking of..with 4 To 6 inches of straw, in a shelter would be plenty. 
Alot of people use heating pads under a plastic barrel cut in half. That keeps more warmth on the little one.
It is whatever works for you! You know your goats, weather, their health, and the protection you have for them. So only you know that answer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Warming barrels work. I use the old style 100 watt bulb that puts off heat. I have straw in the bottom. My kids love piling in the barrel. It certainly isn't as warm as a heat lamp but the barrel is warmer than nothing. The other option is pet warming pads. You can buy ones that the animal's body warms the pad which in turn warms the kid. I wrap mine in plastic and then put it inside a flannel pillow case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea. :up:


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i thought of the pet heat pads but the kids are so small i dont think they would weigh enough to turn it on. the two bottle babies are 1.5 pounds but the one outside is probably at least 3 pounds but still small


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you buy the ones that are not electric, they will warm them up just fine. I used them for Nigerian kids that were as small as 1lb.


----------

